# Confused?



## TonyMast (Oct 11, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to Dewalt D55146 and Makita MAC5200.
Dewalt is CFM 5 @ 90psi Makita is 6.5 @ 90psi. Now the dewalt is listed has "intermediate" for 1/2 inch impact wrench. I cannot find any list of tools for the Makita that says 1/2 wrench would work at all? Isn't the Makita stronger at 6.5 cfm @ 90 psi? I have a SCUT and Yukon Denali, I liked to be able to remove lug nuts, nail, clean blow gun, tire inflater and maybe someday paint with it. It will not be under heavy load. Please help me make decision. 


Product Comparison Page

Thanks 
Tony M.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

No need to be confused. both of those are for portable carpentry type jobs and won't support a 1/2 impact. Most 1/2 impacts take at least 6cfm at 90lbs. They will handle the other other tasks you lists. Depending on the impact they might be able to work for a 3/8 impact.


----------

